# supplements question



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi  
        I am currently taking 600mg of coq10 and 1000mg of royal jelly is this ok to carry with during DR and stimming your reply would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There will be very little information on supplements and IVF treatment. The simple answer is I don't know. I am not at work where there are herbal/supplement books as I am now on maternity leave.

I have looked in a professional drug interactions web resource and nothing is listed, but that does not mean that nothing happens or is affected; it might be that no one has studied it.

Why are you taking them and what is the perceived benefits that you derive from taking them?

You might just have to weigh it all up yourself and decide whether or not you want to take the (unknown) risks.

May be Mazv will have more information.


----------

